# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Bee Culture archive - Larry Connor articles.

## Little_John

A collection of >120 wide-ranging articles written by Larry Connor for Bee Culture magazine in .pdf format, freely available for download. A few are US-specific (climate, package bees etc). but most are not.  

http://www.wicwas.com/Bee_Culture

LJ

----------

